# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Excel Games You've Created

## Whizbang

I don't know if anyone else has attempted to make classic games in Excel, and if so if they shared them here on Excel Forum, but I felt like sharing mine.

Attached is a Snake game I made today.  It is fairly simple, but it stays true to the original.  I made this without copying (or even playing) existing Excel Snake games, so I don't know how it compares for speed, complexity or efficiency of code.

Anyway, I'd love to see excel games other members here have created.

Note: The attached file does use macros.  Also, the workbook and worksheet is protected.  Neither is set up with a password, so you can easily unprotect it.  Also, there is a hidden "System" sheet.

----------


## Whizbang

To the one person who downloaded the game, I have re-uploaded it after fixing a stack-overflow error.  Also, I added the ability to pause the game.

----------


## dealer

Great game,
but it's pausing every few seconds even with out pressing the pause button.

Have you any more game creations?

----------


## Cutter

A few years ago I made Clue and Monopoly Junior for my daughter.
Never shared them, though.

----------


## Whizbang

dealer,
Yeah, I noticed that after I uploaded it, but I didn't have time to fix it an re-upload.  I'll get a new version up tomorrow.

I did make a pong and a hangman game.  I'll see if I can find it an upload it here.

----------


## Whizbang

Growl.  I can't figure this one out.  It stops after 197 "rounds".  This seems to be a system memory limitation.  The routines loop back on themselves so much that the system just stops.  I don't get how to avoid that.

If anyone has any suggestions, I am open to them.  Otherwise I'll just have to start downloading other sname games and see how they handle it.

----------


## Whizbang

Here is a fixed version of the game.  I used the OnTime method to allow all procedures to end before the next iteration of the loop occurs.

The game starts out fine, but starts to slow down as time goes on.  I will have to figure that out.

Also, in an effort to make the game run a little faster, I shrank the gameboard quite a bit.  I then increased each column and row size.  So, the board seems much bigger.

----------


## Domski

Came across this earlier: http://excelunusual.com/

----------


## Domski

It's not a game as such but I set this up for a charity bingo session we ran at work for Children In Need.

Dom

----------


## Whizbang

Here is Pong, Hangman and Tic-Tac-Toe.  I had a more advanced version of Pong somewhere, but I cannot find it.  I don't remember even what I did to improve/fix it.

----------


## ChemistB

I was working on an autobingo version but my kids grew up before I finished.  :Wink:   I should finish that.

----------


## Mordred

You all amaze me!  I can't wait until I am of that caliber that you are all at.  Got to keep at it to get there!!

----------


## Whizbang

Here is a new version of Snake.  This one handles the slowness.  It also runs much faster in 2010.

I added comments to the code to better explain the purpose of each line.

----------


## pike

This is a 2006 effort, mainly to show a userform and hide excel, but i still use it for those hard decisions.

----------


## dealer

wow,i'm with mordred on this,some really amazing stuff,

I never thought you could create these type of programs with excel.

Well done to anyone who can and has.

Keep them coming and thanks for sharing with us wannabe's.

----------


## daddylonglegs

See here for some nice Excel games - I play the mastermind game, it's quite good...... :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

Maybe even...

http://www.excelgames.org/mission.asp

----------


## Cutter

I did a search through my old (very old) files and found 3 that I made and haven't touched in over 10 years.  I'm sure the coding is extremely amateurish as I was just getting into Excel back then.

If anyone wants to work on them for their kids feel free.  Mine is in university now.

Make that 2 - uploading the 3rd (Clue) as a zipped file gave a database error.

----------


## Whizbang

Here is a game called "Shooter".  It is a Whack-a-Mole style game where you click on the aliens as they appear.  But watch out, there are humans in the mix as well.  Kill three humans and the game is over.

As it stands, this game is fairly simple and very easy.  I designed this to get a better understanding of sensing the mouse position as well as to try out the "picture link" feature.

Anyway, let me know your thoughts and feedback.  I designed this in Excel 2010.  I tried to run it in 2003, but Excel kept crashing, for whatever reason.

----------


## snb

Until Excel 2007 Excel had a builtin senseless killing protection feature...

----------


## jwright650

> inbuilt senseless killing protection feature...



 Bwhahahaha!

----------


## ChemistB

Just posted my attempt at a VBA driven Jeopardy Game in "Excel Games & Novelties".  I'd appreciate feedback.  I searched the web for Excel Jeopardy games and the ones I found were primarily formula driven and I wanted to improve my paltry VBA skills so went to work on this one.  Thanks.   :Smilie:

----------

